# Konfiguration von BlockHosts



## blockhost (19. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Forenteilnehmer- /innen, 

ich benutze OpenSuSE 11.1 und BlockHosts 2.4.0 

Habe den Artikel  http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/verhindern-von-brute-force-attacks-mit-blockhosts-auf-debian-etch/ aufmerksam durchgelesen und getestet. 

Leider bekomme ich bei der Ausführung des Befehls blockhosts.py -dry-run  -verbose folgende Fehlermeldung. 

ERROR: BHOptionParser: no such option: -d 
/usr/local/bin/blockhosts.py:1015: DecrecationWarning:  BaseException.message has been decrecated as of Python 2.6 
self.message = msg 

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen!! 

Vielen Dank und Gruß 
René


----------



## blockhost (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

kann mir hier wirklich niemand helfen?

Das ist doch die Anleitung von Till. Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach nur zu wenig Infos gegeben, dann bitte mal nachfragen.

danke und Gruß
René


----------



## Falcon37 (20. Apr. 2009)

Kann dir leider nicht helfen, denke aber Till, und der ist bestimmt demnächst wieder mal online  Bei so schönem Wetter sollte man sich nicht mit Linux beschäftigen +g+


----------



## concept (22. Apr. 2009)

Wird Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich setze "Fail2Ban" unter Ubuntu ein... dort gibt es schon viele vorgefertigte "Rules" zum Reagieren auf diverse Fehler, die man nur aktivieren muss... Vieleicht wäre das eine Alternative für Dich...


----------



## hahni (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe auch BlockHosts am Laufen und bin sehr zufrieden.

Probiere mal statt "-dry-run  -verbose" die Parameter "--dry-run  --verbose".

Im Übrigen wird es seine Wirkung nur entfalten, wenn du die Firewall von ISPConfig deaktivierst.

Bei aktivierter Firewall werden zwar die geblockten IP's in die "hosts.allow" eingetragen, aber die Regeln kommen nicht zum Tragen!


----------

